
“Distraction,” Simplicity, and Running Toward Shitstorms - seancron
http://www.43folders.com/2010/10/05/distraction
======
seancron
This really struck home with me:

    
    
      Doing that annoying hard stuff is how you grow, get better, and learn what 
      real help looks like. Even if that’s not the answer you wanted to hear. You 
      get better by getting your ass out of your RSS reader and fucking making 
      things until they suck less. Not by buying apps.

